# Topics > Risk of AI > War and weapons >  "Terminating the Terminator: What to do About Autonomous Weapons" by Wendell Wallach

## Airicist

Article "Terminating the Terminator: What to do About Autonomous Weapons" 

by Wendell Wallach
January 29, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Wendell Wallach on 2B Movie and on Transhumanism Panel

Uploaded on Oct 5, 2009

----------

